# Review: HK45?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am probably going to be purchasing a new pistol soon. However, there are a few requirements, it has to have a decocker and hammer (not my choice). Which leaves out the gun I'd like to get, the Springfield XD in .45.

My choices are:

1.) Sig
2.) Beretta
3.) HK
4.) Smith & Wesson (not M&P, no decocker)

I have very small hands, and all of the Sig's that I can choose are bigger gripped, so not good for me. I am looking for something in .45

So I guess, does anyone have any knowledge/review or use with the new HK45?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have fired all of them. I own a Bretta and a Glock 19. I know the glock is out of your list. I would suggest go to the gun store and hold some of them. See what fits you the best. I bought my Glock 19 because it fits my hand.


----------

